# update on Fly Swap



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Darn fast for snail mail
OSD.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I also got mine today!!! All I could think while inspecting these flys is "wow we have some talented tiers on this site"!!!!!!!!! Now I have to go back and try to figure out what a couple of these flies are!! Some are almost too pretty to fish!!!!! Did everyone be sure to post a recipe? Thanks again OSD!!!!!!!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I recieved my flys from OSD's Spring Steelhead Fly Swap! Who could ask for anything more. I can see some real possibilities in the entries that go beyond fishing Steelhead. The swap contained a robust variety of flys and that's always a plus in my book. Everyone else has said it and i'll say it too! Thanks for kicking off the swaps on this forum. With that said, I think I can speak for all and say: We Knight Thee: Founding Swapmeister! 



Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Thank you Mr. Todd
I was glad to kick one off for The Michigan-sportsman Web site.
I had been Hosting swaps at Fly fisherman Magazines Fly Tier's Bench
Prier to the demise of its swap section and figured this would be a good place to start one.
The real credit should go to Steve, for with out this fine web site and his blessing these swaps would not be possible.

Thank you 
OSD.


----------

